# Breathing & Pilates



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

My goals:
Do the breathing exercies my doctor showed me the other day. I guess it is diaphragmatic breathing. I'm going to do 10 breaths, 3 times a day. 

And, I will also do pilates three times a week (I use a video) because it makes me feel good, but I'm not always motivated to do it.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Sounds good to me. Good luck with that. :banana


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

:thanks . so far it's not going so good. It's been six days and I have done the breathing thing like twice and the pilates thing not at all. I think I'm sort of getting over the funk I've been in, though, so hopefully it'll go better this week.


----------



## kenny84 (Jul 11, 2005)

gl at it.
beleive and u can acheive =)


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi _lostsockmonkey_

I personally try to do diaphragmatic breathing once a day for around 10 minutes. One of my problems has been that I shallow breath when in public and social situations.

Give it a try and see how you go.

*outOfThisWorld*


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

hi, outOfThisWorld. Thanks for the tip. I've been practicing here and there a few breaths at a time, but I'll try it for 10 mins. and see what happens.
I've noticed that I am not anxious, I do breathe diaphragmnatically (my midsection and chest both "rise and fall".) But, when I am anxious, I pretty much forget to breathe...


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

Pilates is great 

Make sure to update. I like hearing Pilates success stories. Best of luck and don't give up


----------

